# Apache Passwort



## thomasanderson (29. November 2003)

Hallo, Leute!

Ich habe eine ganz einfache frage, auf die ich immer noch keiner antwort gefunden habe.

Ich habe bei dyndns passwort geändert. Wie überschreibe/übermittele ich dem Apache das neue Passwort, damit der sich bei dem einschalten bei dyndns anmelden kann bzw. seine neue IP übermitteln kann.

Danke!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## JohannesR (29. November 2003)

DynDNS hat nichts mit dem Apache zu tun, das Passwort wird von einem Tool übermittelt, meistens ipcheck. >man ipcheck sagt folgendes: 
	
	
	



```
NAME
       ipcheck - dyndns.org client

DESCRIPTION
       Usage    :   ipcheck.py   [options]   Username  Password  Hostnames
```

Jetzt musst du nurnoch herausfinden, wie ipcheck gestartet wird.


----------



## thomasanderson (29. November 2003)

*Hhmmm*

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich habe mit dem "man ipcheck" ausprobiert. es funki nicht. ich weiß nicht warum. wahrscheinlich benutzr ich es nicht.

gibt es denn noch eine möglichkeit wie man es verwalten könnte?

und ich benutze debian linux 3.0 ohne graphischen oberfläche.

Gruß

thomas


----------



## thomasanderson (29. November 2003)

*Mannnnnnnnnn*

Das kann doch nicht soooooo schwer sein einem Neuling zu helfen, ein Passwort für die DynDNS zu wechseln!

Oder?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. November 2003)

--> ipcheck dyndns --> 748 Ergebnisse

Faulheit, in Form von Nicht-Google-Betätigen, unterstützen wir nicht.


----------



## thomasanderson (30. November 2003)

*Klasse!*

Wenn Du wirklich glaubst, dass ich tausend einträge wegen einer kleinigkeit lesen würde, dannnn........... Vielleicht hast Du so viel Zeit. Ich nicht.

Wenn Du nach meiner Meinung fragst, dann würde ich sagen, dass die Forum auch dafür gemacht wurden, um den zu helfen, die keine antwort finden können. ich kann es nicht. Und deswegen habe ich auch diese Frage gestellt.

Linux ist zwar vielleicht sehr schön, doch unbequem. Da man nie eine Antwort für einfache Frage findet. Und da hilft kein Forum und kein GOOGLE. Zum Beispiel, habe ich bisher auf zwei Fragen keine Antwort bekommen: 1. Das was ich oben beschrieben habe 2. wie ich einen Drucker instaliere ohne graphischen Oberfläche und es im Netzwerk freigeben kann.

Zwei Fragen, die ich in Windows ganz einfach lösen kann. Aber wenn ich in Linux es machen möchte, will mir keiner helfen. Und ich glaube, es geht vielen so, wie mir. Das ist der Grund, warum Linux so einen Geringen Marktanteil besitzt im vergleich zu Windows.

gruß

thomas

PS:nicht gegen dich!


----------



## thomasanderson (30. November 2003)

*Ach...*

Naja, Deine Reaktion auf meine Frage, kann man ganz einfach falsch interpritieren. Einer, der die Antwort auf die Frage kennt, wird nicht raten, dass derjeniger, der die Frage gestellt hat, einfach im Internet nachzuschauen.

;-)

gruß

thomas


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. November 2003)

*Re: Klasse!*



> _Original geschrieben von thomasanderson _
> *Wenn Du wirklich glaubst, dass ich tausend einträge wegen einer kleinigkeit lesen würde, dannnn........... Vielleicht hast Du so viel Zeit. Ich nicht.
> *


Gut - du hast die Zeit nicht - dann kannst du auch gerne kostenpflichtigen Support in Anspruch nehmen und du wirst von der Faulh... , äh, Nicht-Zeithaben befreit, es kann doch alles so einfach sein. ;-)



> Wenn Du nach meiner Meinung fragst, dann würde ich sagen, dass die Forum auch dafür gemacht wurden, um den zu helfen, die keine antwort finden können. ich kann es nicht. Und deswegen habe ich auch diese Frage gestellt.


Ach Mensch, ja, ich habe ein Wort in Google eingetippt und auf der ersten Seite stand kein Seite mit der Überschrift meines Problems und von daher gibt es in Google ja kein Ergebnis ...

Ich führ' das jetzt nicht weiter fort - ich hoffe, der Sarkasmus ist angekommen


----------

